

We should replace asm.js with Rust - ivoras
http://ivoras.net/blog/tree/2014/Oct-we-should-replace-asmjs-with-rust.html

======
wmf
Are you proposing that browsers include a full Rust compiler? If so, the
compilation time might lead to some slow page loads. If not, then you're into
bytecode land and the browser developers have extensively talked themselves
out of bytecode.

Nit: _Any code that requires asm.js to achieve decent performance will be
horrifically slow when interpreted or even JIT-compiled with generic
compilers._

You'd think this, but IIRC V8 got decent performance on asm.js code without
any special cases.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Are you proposing that browsers include a full Rust compiler? If so, the
> compilation time might lead to some slow page loads. If not, then you're
> into bytecode land and the browser developers have extensively talked
> themselves out of bytecode.

Well, the browser developers that aren't Google. (PNaCl)

------
general_failure
I actually liked the idea of just integrating llvm byte code straight into the
browser (not my idea, from another HN commenter). This way we are language
independent.

